# RTF - All users by REAL NAME ONLY



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

The latest Bo Taylor hubbub has really got me thinking.

The person who started the whole thing backpeddaled bigtime when I PM'd asking for real name and contact information. To my mind, all users should be willing to let me know their real name. They all sure as heck know mine - and this person sure as heck know's Bo's!

I want to let you all know that when a topic comes up that involved defamation, accusation and general livelihood-inpacting stuff, it bums me out. It worries me, and it makes me question where RTF's involvement should be.

I want to know what your opinion is on RTF and the possible requirement of real names for all accounts.

Please take a moment to click a button.

I would appreciate any and all comments that you want to share in this thread.

Thanks! Chris


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2006)

a long time coming. i hope everyone "votes" it in... Also, set your board to require YOUR approval of incoming registrations. This will prevent cowards from hopping on, registering with a hotmail/yahoo/etc. account, posting something nasty and then bailing -- as it appears has happaned with the poster in question?

-K


----------



## stevelow (May 13, 2004)

I completely agree with Kristie


----------



## Matt Miller (Apr 22, 2004)

I support it and even require it in my registration agreement on the forum that I admin.


----------



## shootem (Apr 25, 2003)

I have used shootem on every forum I am registered with since the beginning of time, and I am all for the change!!! Do it.


----------



## HarryWilliams (Jan 17, 2005)

It is obvious what I think a person should use for their member name. But can you actually verify that the name someone gives you is their actual legal name? HPW


----------



## Bubba (Jan 3, 2003)

Personally I think it would be a real hoot to chase Bo around with the bus for a while, maybe not exactly run him under but maybe just a good old fashioned door pop or 2.

He's pretty quick, I mean it's not like we are jumping the curb after some blue haired little old lady.

Everyone use their real names and have the courage to stand behind their opinions.

Sincerely

Paul Cantrell


----------



## [email protected]@##? (Jan 19, 2005)

Chris, no problem giving you my real name and info, and have shared that and met many RTF folks, but use a screen name becasue my wife is in the court system/law enforcement and don't need some idiot tracking us or our young kids down.


----------



## kjrice (May 19, 2003)

Bubba said:


> Personally I think it would be a real hoot to chase Bo around with the bus for a while, maybe not exactly run him under but maybe just a good old fashioned door pop or 2.
> 
> He's pretty quick, I mean it's not like we are jumping the curb after some blue haired little old lady.
> 
> ...


LMAO!


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

OK!


----------



## achiro (Jun 17, 2003)

That would change my log in. Not sure if I could remember the new one. :lol:


----------



## Jerry (Jan 3, 2003)

I think a real name, mailing address, email address, & phone number should be a part of the initial signing in.

Doesn't need to be available to me or any other member but needs to be available to you.

And the first time posters that get out of line should just be zapped and perhaps some of us long time posters as well.

It's your board, you pay for it and you have the right to impose ANY restriction that you desire and about 4000 of us will agree to it.

Jerry


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

http://www.retrievertraining.net/forums/viewtopic.php?t=20114&highlight=real+name+poll

Results from the last poll....

I'm torn - I have always used FOM and can understand why some would prefer to use a handler. Is there a way for you to know real names via registration or profile?

edit: I noticed in the profile you can decide whether or not certain info visable or not to others - is there a way to add Real Name type of field? And if that isn't provided their account(s) get locked/removed?

FOM aka Lainee, Flash and Bullet


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

> Everyone use their real names and have the courage to stand behind their opinions.
> 
> Sincerely
> 
> Paul Cantrell


Now _that_ is funny right there, I don't care who you are..... :lol: 

Looks like a landslide vote regards, 

Steve Elliott


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

FOM said:


> I'm torn - I have always used FOM


yeah, but now you have a new last name that we can pronounce :wink: ......or maybe you could just use your maiden name or perhaps a hyphenated name, heck, the possibilities are endless 8)


----------



## Bob Gutermuth (Aug 8, 2004)

I've always used my registered name on this forum. I have no problem with anyone using a call name or handle so long as the admin knows who they are.


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

Chris
There are some here that have reasons for not posting their real name, as chessieheaven pointed out. I have explained my reasons to you as well. I have posted my name anytime I am asked for those who do not know.
Why not just require that one registers with their real name? Then if the information was truly needed you have it.
One problem is how would/could you verify a persons real name? To register as Joe Blow does not mean that someone is Joe Blow (or Mick Jagger). Will you be requiring documented proof that Joe Blow is Joe Blow or is registering with a "real" name all that it will take?
Always Skeptical Regards
Corey


----------



## John Gassner (Sep 11, 2003)

All for it. Maybe could just make it available in the profile section, or that to set up an account on RTF that Chris would know. 

That would help people like Chessieheaven from putting them at undue risk, while still allowing Chris and the Moderators to keep better tabs on folks.

I think that if people use their real names, they might tone down a bit on threads like the Bo thread. 

I wish that thread could have continued without it becoming a public bashing. It would have been nice for everyone to learn certain pitfalls in the legal system and gamelaws, etc.


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

Jerry said:


> I think a real name, mailing address, email address, & phone number should be a part of the initial signing in.
> 
> Doesn't need to be available to me or any other member but needs to be available to you.
> 
> ...


I think Jerry has the idea


----------



## Alec Sparks (Jan 31, 2003)

I have to admit this is the alias I use when I want to post correct, helpful and intelligent information.

Sincerely

Shayne M


----------



## WingshooterMN (Jun 18, 2003)

Jerry said:


> I think a real name, mailing address, email address, & phone number should be a part of the initial signing in.
> 
> Doesn't need to be available to me or any other member but needs to be available to you.
> 
> ...


I think that is a real solution to what you are trying to solve. No problem using my real name either though.

Regards,
John Doe


----------



## Steve Amrein (Jun 11, 2004)

First off I would like to welcome Brad Pitt to the RTF and would let him know I will take all his old hand me down women folk. 

I dont care in most cases if folks dont use their name on training and GDG But in some cases I think folks may say something that they normally would not cause you dont know who they are. Even if only the mods had access to the names folks would be much less likely to show their butts.


----------



## hhlabradors (Mar 18, 2005)

I agree the real name should be available, whether required as a user name, required in a signature line, in the profile, or just in a data base Admin keeps.

If people don't have the courage to take responsibility for their words, maybe theyshould do some thinking about why before they go ahead and use them. I can't think of anything good to come from someone's ability to remain completely anonymous here.


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> I have to admit this is the alias I use when I want to post correct, heplful and intelligent information.
> 
> Sincerely
> 
> Shayne M


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

FOM


----------



## pdk (Nov 25, 2005)

*I'd Go Away!*

OK, probably would not go away, but not having to provide personal information gives a little more freedom to post honestly. Sure, some might use "anonymous" posts to be rude, BUT I deal a lot with identity theft and information security problems and putting ANY personal information could make it easier for someone to know when I'm home or not home, or where my dog is when I'm not home, etc.

If people want to be personal....... they can PM or email.

Besides I could always make up a name that sounds real anyway, how would anyone know?


----------



## Jerry (Jan 3, 2003)

Badbullgator said:


> Chris
> There are some here that have reasons for not posting their real name, as chessieheaven pointed out. I have explained my reasons to you as well. I have posted my name anytime I am asked for those who do not know.
> Why not just require that one registers with their real name? Then if the information was truly needed you have it.
> One problem is how would/could you verify a persons real name? To register as Joe Blow does not mean that someone is Joe Blow (or Mick Jagger). Will you be requiring documented proof that Joe Blow is Joe Blow or is registering with a "real" name all that it will take?
> ...


One way would be to send various parts of an authentication code to the mailing address, email address, and phone number and take a test on the rules of the Forum.

But the easiest way would be to just let me Zap anyone that gets out of line worse than I do. :twisted: :twisted: 

Jerry Harris


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

*Re: I'd Go Away!*



pdk said:


> OK, probably would not go away, but not having to provide personal information gives a little more freedom to post honestly. Sure, some might use "anonymous" posts to be rude, BUT I deal a lot with identity theft and information security problems and putting ANY personal information could make it easier for someone to know when I'm home or not home, or where my dog is when I'm not home, etc.
> 
> If people want to be personal....... they can PM or email.
> 
> Besides I could always make up a name that sounds real anyway, how would anyone know?


Another good point. Where would this information be kept and how secure would it be? A lot of vets thought the VA was pretty secure.


----------



## Jerry (Jan 3, 2003)

*Re: I'd Go Away!*



Badbullgator said:


> pdk said:
> 
> 
> > OK, probably would not go away, but not having to provide personal information gives a little more freedom to post honestly. Sure, some might use "anonymous" posts to be rude, BUT I deal a lot with identity theft and information security problems and putting ANY personal information could make it easier for someone to know when I'm home or not home, or where my dog is when I'm not home, etc.
> ...


Yes that is an excellent point and offensive posts, posters, in the eyes of the Moderators should just be zapped, no questions asked.

Jerry


----------



## JParsley (Jan 19, 2005)

As you can look back and see, I changed my user name before this thread. I had the exact same thoughts Chris. I don't post much but I 
would think it to be very reasonable for you to ask for a real name.
Just my opinion.


----------



## Trevor Toberny (Sep 11, 2004)

*.*

I would use my real name but my mom hasnt figured out yet if Shayne or Ken gutrie is my real daddy so I dont know which name to use.


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

Of all the Idiot topics and useless information I spew out, plus the fact it has been said I cant spell worth a lick---

I dont want ANYONE Knowing what my real name is!! It Might have deversating effacts on my chance on getting into medical school!

I want to just remain MooseGooser


Sincerly


Mike Baker (and the better half Diane)


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

Clearly the answer is to give Jerry an improved super zapper. Uncle Jerry is the answer :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SueLab (Jul 27, 2003)

The nature of any forum is that some users can be bolder and more rude that they would ever think of being in public. Or perhaps, they just don't know some of the computer rules like THIS IS SHOUTING! or they do not realize how the words look when written....

Quite frankly, I only know 3-5 people by sight and really have no idea who most of the users are, if your opinions are valid, or if I would ever want to meet/become friends with any of you. Whether your real name is used or not is of no concern to me. If you post as Keith G or Bad Bullgator doesn't mean a thing to me, it is what is posted. Actually, aliases might be fairer...kick the abuser off regardless of what his/her name might be.


----------



## Arturo (Jan 10, 2004)

I vote no on the real identy. I have a lot of aliases and I don't want nobody knowing that my real name is Art Holley. I'm so annonamouse that I voted the opposite just so I could trick the totals!

Thankya, thankyaverymuch,
Arturo

And no, Jerry don't need no extra zappin' powers!


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

Arturo said:


> I vote no on the real identy. I have a lot of aliases and I don't want nobody knowing that my real name is Art Holley.
> 
> Thankya, thankyaverymuch,
> Arturo
> ...


----------



## Goldenboy (Jun 16, 2004)

> *Hugh Jorgen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What do you do in a case like mine where I happen to have the same name as the gentleman from Las Vegas? Which member takes precedence?

Oh yeah, I'm against requiring full names.


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

I don't care what name someone posts under...... but if you're not willing to give it when you sign up, and if Chris tries to call you and he can't do it..... gone!




Besides, Justicedog may be my real name.... Susan is the alias!


----------



## dogcommand (May 22, 2003)

I vote for registering under your "real" name and using whatever "Handle" you want. People have legitimate reasons for not wanting their real names on line and I think that that should be respected. I have no problem giving my info to Chris. Like many others here as I have met people or had one on one internet conversations with them I have identified myself. Janet


----------



## Jerry (Jan 3, 2003)

Badbullgator said:


> Arturo said:
> 
> 
> > I vote no on the real identy. I have a lot of aliases and I don't want nobody knowing that my real name is Art Holley.
> ...


----------



## Bryan Manning (May 22, 2005)

I have always used tuffpup becouse my first labs name was tuff. But I think he will understand.


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2006)

Anything you read on internet safety  will tell you that this is not a good idea. I work for Corrections Canada and I could tell you some horror stories about what can happen when a person's city and name can be matched up. Never forget that anybody in the world has access to this board.

Our neighbor was murdered by a man she met on a forum. She was twenty-eight. He was angry at her for something she had said ( yes, he did have a mental illness) and appeared at her door. Don't think this is a far-fetched example. it isn't.


----------



## MoJo (Mar 24, 2004)

I can see why you are thinking of this and it makes sense. However, even though I always wear a seat belt, I abhor the fact they are now mandatory in Colorado for adults. (Kids are another story altogether.)

How about requiring a real name in the profile information?


----------



## Miriam Wade (Apr 24, 2003)

Chris-

I've been willing for years to make an idiot out of myself posting under my real name on RTF, so why not hold everyone else to the same low standards?

Seriously (although that was) it's YOUR site & you should require whatever makes you comfortable. Those that aren't willing to comply will have to find another site to anonymously insult & slander folks.

M


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2006)

If all members have access to the profile page, the risk would not be lessened.


----------



## dogcommand (May 22, 2003)

Miriam, I resent the implication that because I don't use my real name I'm out to 'insult and slander" people. As others have stated, there are legitimate reasons why people don't use their names and they are not all bad people!


----------



## Cleo Watson (Jun 28, 2006)

If it's worth saying, it's worth admitting to. I've been known to be wrong once or twice in my long life but I take credit for my actions. I can't even disguise my voice on the phone. Just sign me in as Cleo, it's not a real common name and you know who to blame.


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2006)

Case said:


> Anything you read on internet safety  will tell you that this is not a good idea. I work for Corrections Canada and I could tell you some horror stories about what can happen when a person's city and name can be matched up. Never forget that anybody in the world has access to this board.
> 
> Our neighbor (28) was murdered by a man she met on a forum. He was angry at her for something she had said ( yes, he did have a mental illness) and appeared at her door. Don't think this is a far-fetched example. it isn't.


They can click on our websites and find us... I've had several people that I wondered who they were, looked at their history of posts and could pretty much deduce who they were - not that they said anything bad, just that I was curious who they were.

I'm not an internet sleuth and I can normally pretty easily find info on someone -- just by something as simple as searching on their email address or phone number (something I do when considering placement of puppies).

Maybe just first names... There IS a way, at least on a competitor's bulletin board that's similar to this one, for someone to put in their contact info but have it not be for public viewing.

That way at least they're accountable to Chris, who has all of our best interest's at heart...

ALSO, Chris, maybe it's time to make this a paid forum??? Something cheap if you want. Have them pay through paypal and then you have legitimate contact info!  Even something like a $5 one-time fee if you don't want to charge a subscription... You'd still make a mint. 

-Kristie


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

I vote "real names required." BUT....

I hope we allow it in the signature so people can keep their handles.


----------



## Miriam Wade (Apr 24, 2003)

dogcommand said:


> Miriam, I resent the implication that because I don't use my real name I'm out to 'insult and slander" people. As others have stated, there are legitimate reasons why people don't use their names and they are not all bad people!


Oh come on!! If you haven't started threads similar to the one attacking Bo Taylor, than obviously I'm not talking about you or anyone else using a "handle". I also realize (& have thought about) the dangers of using one's real name. This is the only site I post to &, while here I use my real name-I'm very cautious elsewhere about releasing personal information.

Having said that-I don't think anyone should be allowed to register & hide behind a handle. If there are reasons for not using a real name when posting-fine, but not allowing Chris & moderators to have it is not being willing to stand behind the convictions of what you post.

My intent wasn't to make anyone feel resentful & I never said everyone who uses a handle is a bad person.

M


----------



## achiro (Jun 17, 2003)

Steve Amrein said:


> First off I would like to welcome Brad Pitt to the RTF and would let him know I will take all his old hand me down women folk.


You'd only have to talk to me, he takes my hand me downs, I'm sure I could throw one your way once in a while.


----------



## John Schmidt (Jun 20, 2003)

The notion of anonymity on the 'net is nice thought but unfortunately unrealistic in this day and age. 

Just for kicks, I thought I would see how quickly I could find out someone's name just using their handle. It took me all of a couple of clicks in google to find out the name, age, place of work, place of birth for one of the posters in this thread. For the other person, I had to work a bit harder, but still found out their name.

If you don't use your name here, you have probably used it someplace else and it is easy to find this information with the various search tools now available. 

You can try and cloak your identity, but in the end, if someone wants to find out who you are they easily can. If I can do it, just think how easily someone else who has a reason to do it can.

John


----------



## 2Blackdogs! (Apr 6, 2006)

I missed all the hubbub that apparently lead to the creation of this thread but i think it is a BAD idea to force folks to use any real info publically. Not opposed to providing info to a moderator or admin but it needs to be kept confidential and only disclosed to authorities if required by law and steps should be taken to be sure this data cannot be hacked into as well. Identity theft and worse is going on all the timeand it just does not make sense to invite it...JMHO


----------



## Brian Cockfield (Jun 4, 2003)

kristie said:


> a long time coming. i hope everyone "votes" it in... Also, set your board to require YOUR approval of incoming registrations. This will prevent cowards from hopping on, registering with a hotmail/yahoo/etc. account, posting something nasty and then bailing -- as it appears has happaned with the poster in question?
> 
> -K


yep!


----------



## Steve Amrein (Jun 11, 2004)

achiro said:


> Steve Amrein said:
> 
> 
> > First off I would like to welcome Brad Pitt to the RTF and would let him know I will take all his old hand me down women folk.
> ...


Jens been gone for a while and she could even spring for a few months of training bills and a new dog truck. About her looks though........... :roll: :wink:


----------



## PWK (Oct 29, 2003)

Real names-yes

Pete Poling
PWK= Prairie Winds Kennel


----------



## Laranie Labs (Apr 9, 2006)

I have no problem using my real name but would we have to use a different email account cuz yahoo is all I use? That's why I just troll on the Refuge...too lazy to sign up with a different email account.

One other thing...I sorta already use my real name.

lar=Larry
anie=Stephanie (my sometimes not so sweet bride{that one's for you Jerry})

Larry


----------



## Ga Woodrow (Mar 4, 2006)

Real name and an e-mail would in no way comprimise safety. Hell if someone wanted your identity or to cause you some trouble ain't really nothing you can do to stop them. Yes Chris it is a good odea.


----------



## Latisha (Feb 2, 2004)

kristie said:


> They can click on our websites and find us... I've had several people that I wondered who they were, looked at their history of posts and could pretty much deduce who they were - not that they said anything bad, just that I was curious who they were.
> 
> I'm not an internet sleuth and I can normally pretty easily find info on someone -- just by something as simple as searching on their email address or phone number (something I do when considering placement of puppies).
> 
> ...


I think Kristie's on to something. You can still make it free for lurkers, and just charge something nominal like a few dollars a year to post. It sure would keep out the riff raff that just wanted to start crap for nothing. We would will still have plenty of paying members to do that! :lol: Then again, I am sure making RTF a fee-for-service place has it's own set of issues to deal with. Darnit, why'd we run off the lawyer? 

Seriously, I don't prefer to have to change my handle to my full real name, but something like that would not keep me from using RTF. However, I do think it would be important to keep search bots from caching RTF but that has its own troubles. Or, possibly require sign up to access the boards, even for lurking. I don't have a problem signing my name to my posts, I do it to every one. I like the idea of having a "real name" field required for signup that only the mods can see. But, as pointed out, there is no way to verify the information without a lot of work on Chris' part. 

As for Internet privacy, I am really torn on the issue. I agree is it not a good idea to post details on the 'net, and again one reason I don't use my full name. But, it is like having my head stuck in the sand because after a few mouseclicks and there isn't much privacy left anymore. 

Latisha


----------



## HuntinDawg (Jul 2, 2006)

I voted yes, but I'd really prefer that only Chris had access to my real name. Unlike some others, I don't have a job that makes this sensitive information, but I can still think of at least one good reason other than that as follows:

My name, city and state are shown on the site. I post that I will be at the such & such hunt test this weekend. Because the location of the test is 5-6 hours from my home, everyone knows I won't be home that weekend. As a result my house gets broken into. Worse than that, my wife and kid might be home when the perpetrator shows up.

For those who have said that they can track me down by my handle, city & state, my response is that you MIGHT be able to, but I think you'd probably have to work at it pretty hard...but that still isn't a good argument IMO. Posting names, cities & states is like "leaving the keys in your Cadillac." You are making it easy for someone to do something to you. Could they steal your Cadillac if you didn't leave the keys in it? Sure they could, but that isn't a reason to go ahead and leave the keys in it anyway.

Just my two cents. If I become a pot stirrer or someone who attacks people on this forum, just nuke my posts and blackball me. Again, I have no problem with providing complete and verifiable info to Chris.

BTW, I do like showing the city & state as I could see the possibility that a person could meet new training partners that way. Also, when people are relaying training advice, hunting experiences, etc. and they say what does or doesn't work "around here" you can see if they are in the same region of the country or somewhere with completely different, geography, weather, etc.


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2006)

Well, said.

( Or you mention on the forum that you work the night shift, or you buy an expensive ..........., or you advertise a litter of pups or...........) There are thousands ++ of people in North America who spend their hours planning thefts/scams .


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

Steve Amrein said:


> achiro said:
> 
> 
> > Steve Amrein said:
> ...



Hand me downs! I don't know guys, Angelina is a handful, sure y'all want to deal with her? She's a bit too opinionated for me, might have to find me a new one. :wink:


----------



## h4everything (Dec 29, 2005)

I voted yes on the poll. I have been in a situation where the only recourse I had was to publicy announce my situation to damage the breeders reputation. 

Because of the internet I was able to get my voice out real loud. I also put up my name and cell phone number if anybody wanted to talk about it. If somebody wants to put something derogatory they had better put up there own name so there reputation is up judgement as well.

It doesn't hurt for most converstions to be anonomsys. I will give my contact info to the Admin.
my 2 cents.

Jason Goss


----------



## kip (Apr 13, 2004)

i brought this up a year ago and you guys thought i was full of sh!!!!t. including you chris.


----------



## msdaisey (May 13, 2004)

I can see good/bad points about most of the perviously posted opinions.

I also have no problem giving out my name (and my 'handle' isn't too tough to figure out), but I have also been the victim TWICE of prblems created by info posted on the Web.

My lovely neighbors turned me into the county for a zoning violation because I had a 'commercial' kennel operation (which I did not have), and from an ad for a litter I posted on WRC, I had a crazy stalker who has been to jail because 'God' told her to free dogs from kennels and find them better homes. She cost me $3K in video equipment.

I am not worried about identity theft - just lunatics! And they WILL find you.


----------



## W Knight (Sep 2, 2003)

Ok Ok

You guys need to know that the *White Knight* is really the Black Night and has also been know as 

*Verdell the Great *
or 
*The Great Verdell. * 

But who's real name is Amuel Blucheck the mad Russian. Give me a bowl of chilly and a glass of Wine. Thank you very much..... and whats Art Holley or Hollies real name. He's trying to trick Chris and should be Zapped by Shaynes assistant moderator Jerry Harris.

Vote for Ed Aycock and thats his real name,,,, I hope.


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

Chris Atkinson said:


> I want to know what your opinion is on RTF and the possible requirement of real names for all accounts.
> Please take a moment to click a button.
> I would appreciate any and all comments that you want to share in this thread. Thanks! Chris


I voted yes to real names Chris. Never been clever enough to come up with a internet handle anyway :? . My name is Ken Bora, people call me Ken Bora.
Ken Bora.
ps- has everyone goggled their own name? Give it a try, you may be shocked at what you see. http://www.google.com/


----------



## Moosegoosee (Jun 23, 2006)

OKAY OKAY!! Gooser (Kurt) and I will reveal who we really are!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Sincerely, 
Goldie Hawn
Eagle/Vail, Colorado 8)


----------



## Doug Kelley (Feb 21, 2004)

From a NAHRA administration standpoint, we only had a handful of emails complaining about switching to using real names and the forums have been completely civil and on topic since the switch. We had the luxury of also validating names against the member list.

I voted for using real names.


----------



## Steve Bean (May 3, 2004)

Steve Bean is my alias. 

Tom Selleck


----------



## Josh Conrad (Jul 3, 2005)

shootem said:


> I have used shootem on every forum I am registered with since the beginning of time, and I am all for the change!!! Do it.


same here, always used the name of my company (dogs name) ace.

but i'd change.......just for you guys. :roll: :wink:


----------



## goldeneye (Apr 7, 2004)

Having children at vulnerable ages we have frequent internet safety discussions in our home.

Using my real name as a handle wouldnt be very good modeling , would it?

I have signed my posts with my name numerous times and will always do so if a post is at all controversial, but I see no reason to require it. It is a matter of healthy, safe internet practice and there have been personal, real life incidents from other retriever related sites that I have been aware of first hand. I dont think it would be prudent for RTF to require real names

Just for you Klaus, I am Clark Emery!


----------



## 3blackdogs (Aug 23, 2004)

HuntinDawg said:


> My name, city and state are shown on the site. I post that I will be at the such & such hunt test this weekend. Because the location of the test is 5-6 hours from my home, everyone knows I won't be home that weekend. As a result my house gets broken into. Worse than that, my wife and kid might be home when the perpetrator shows up.


I think the point being made here by HuntinDawg is huge. And sadly, it's nothing new. The internet has become the small-town newspaper, across-the-fence town gossip of the new millenium. 

Where I'm coming from: I grew up in a very small town in Connecticut, where everyone knew everyone - really. When I was very little, my dad passed away suddenly. The obit and death announcement ran in the local county newspaper a day or so later. Complete with all the details of time/place of viewing, funeral, and gathering afterwards. Armed with that information, a couple of thugs broke into our house, emptied and ransacked it, along with two others households in the area that had wedding announcements posted for that same day. And this was in the 60's! 

While it was unusual and shocking for that era, it's very real, relevant and all too common today. Anyone with young teens with internet access at home understands the potential dangers of who can lurk in chatrooms, boards, etc. 

I'm not sure that paid access would really do much to screen out the bad guys - as someone noted, who is going to check out that I really am Nicole Kidman, living happily with Keith here in Tennessee? I'd be happy to pay for the service for other reasons, but I don't know that it would offer much in the way of identity security. 

I do think it's crucial that Chris and the mods have access to the identification details of those who post. I support that completely.

But like it or not, if someone wants anonymity because of career characteristics or general safety, then I think that needs to be respected. I have an oddball name and live in a small town (I mean how many Nicole Kidmans do you know?)

I have posted my name on certain posts where I felt it was relevant or necessary. And I know that I can be discovered via google and deductive process, but I would prefer that someone with nefarious intent have to work at it little. (I have a backround in psychotherapy and am now in the technology field, both of which give added insight into why just 'putting it all out there' is not always the wisest course. Of course, that was before I met Tom Cruise, that big jerk, but that's another story...)


----------



## Buzz (Apr 27, 2005)

I don't have a thing against anyone knowing my real name. I don't use it because I don't like all my conversations to come up by simply entering my name in Google.

My preference (if it is possible) is to be able to use a screen name, but have my real name availble by checking my profile - but having that profile only available to those who have usernames & passwords, and are logged in.

Is something like this possible? Can information only available to those logged in be shielded from a general Google search - such as a user's real name? If so, I think knowing names can be useful.

The leerburg.com board requires registration with a real name, address, and phone number is required. They verify that a person of your name resides that the address you provide. That can be alot of work for someone. :wink: I like that because you really want to know the qualifications of someone giving advice on how you should handle your aggressive dog for example. I just don't like that they force you to use that name as a username so it's searchable. Alsoa nice feature of their site is that users can rate other users - a rating that's displayed by a number of stars under the user name. This gives new people a sense of how others view the quality of advice given by that user. I can see that being abused, but I can see the usefulness of it.

Hope this makes sense! :shock:


----------



## Joe S. (Jan 8, 2003)

It's your thing...
Do what YOU want to do...
It's your thing, baby...
Do what YOU want to do...

Having said that...

A handle seems to GENERALLY work fine AS LONG AS when you, the owner, ask for the real information, you get it. People who do not provide you with real contact information when you request itshould have their access to the board revoked.

It's Really Me In The Third Photo Regards,

Angie Becker


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2006)

3blackdogs said:


> (snip)I'm not sure that paid access would really do much to screen out the bad guys - as someone noted, who is going to check out that I really am Nicole Kidman, living happily with Keith here in Tennessee? I'd be happy to pay for the service for other reasons, but I don't know that it would offer much in the way of identity security. (snip)


Because paid access would probably be via paypal and paypal has multiple steps to verify user's validity/authenticity/whatever. And when you get a receipt from paypal, you have access to the user's name and address associated with their paypal account.

I know this because.... I had paid over $200 for something on ebay and 2 months later it had not arrived despite multiple promises it would. I tried searching on the person's ebay user info, email... Got nothing. Then I looked at my paypal acct and there was their name and address. It ended up getting resolved, but I would have had contact info had I needed it.

-K


----------



## john fallon (Jun 20, 2003)

I saw a lot of derogatory remarks slung at the poster in the "You know Who" thing, for asking for some information about what is a dog related matter of public record.

*Maybe* :?: he was just _Stirring the Pot _but so what ?
Why was there no intervention on the posters behalf when the bounds of INTERNET civility were breached toward him ? 

I seldom see such clamoring when *lower caste or new *members of the forum are disseminated by *upper caste stalwarts *in lynch mobs. 

When you_ dance _you've got to pay the piper regards, 

john


----------



## msdaisey (May 13, 2004)

Ken Bora said:


> ps- has everyone goggled their own name? Give it a try, you may be shocked at what you see. http://www.google.com/


Want to have even scarier fun?

Go to www.zabasearch.com.


----------



## Buzz (Apr 27, 2005)

msdaisey said:


> Ken Bora said:
> 
> 
> > ps- has everyone goggled their own name? Give it a try, you may be shocked at what you see. http://www.google.com/
> ...


I have a hard time participating in anything that's going to cause hundreds of threads to pop up on Google just for searching my name. I don't care if someone is searching about a dog issue and getting a thread that I participated in, but just someone looking to see what I'm doing on the internet and finding my comments on RTF - I don't care for that at all.


----------



## Terry Thomas (Jun 27, 2005)

I always use my real name or on boards where most people know me I may use Capt Terry. In most cases I won't reply to people not using their real name. I'm all for the requirement for everyone. No exceptions.


----------



## ErinsEdge (Feb 14, 2003)

I'm for real name registering encrypted and whatever you want in your profile. I'de worry about ARA's for one.


----------



## Hunt Master (Mar 31, 2005)

As a good friend and training partner likes to say, "Go big or go home". Be a big enough person to use your real name if you want respect for your thoughts and opinions.


----------



## Brevard Arndt (Jul 2, 2003)

Hi Chris;

I have always used my real name on this forum. And you may also remember me, having met me once a long time ago.

However, I think you should have a provision for some folks that may have legitimate reasons for using a screen name. for family or work security purposes, etc.. But I think it should only be with your approval, and full disclosure of their identity made to you or any future administrator.

To those persons that may think they need to use a screen name, "Google" your name. If it shows up there, using a screen name here probably won't help you much.


----------



## Buzz (Apr 27, 2005)

Brevard Arndt said:


> To those persons that may think they need to use a screen name, "Google" your name. If it shows up there, using a screen name here probably won't help you much.


When I Google myself some technical papers I've published come up, along with some other crap I don't much care about. But hundreds of RTF posts do not. People I correspond with on a regular basis from this board know my real name. I always use it in PM's unless I slip-up, I think that's just common courtesy, especailly since PM's are - well - personal.

I have a young daughter that's just waking up to the internet, and I will teach her to never use her real name on the internet and to never give it to someone else without my approval.


----------



## Buzz (Apr 27, 2005)

I like my avatar so much, I just had to double post.... :roll:


----------



## Roger Perry (Nov 6, 2003)

I have received a lot of he!! for the Bush thread but I have used my name ever since I started posting here. Contact information should be mandentory (sp?) even if you are the only one that has access to it and name should be required at bottom of post if you are using a handle in the advar.


----------



## Bente (Dec 3, 2004)

Geez, I'm screwed.. 

For those of you worried about people being able to get all kinds of personal information on you by googling your name, if you've got a fairly common name, there's a bit of protection in that.. 

After all, if someone googles Jane Smith they'll have to wade through a lot of Jane Smith's to figuring out which is which!! (and you can do your kids a favor in this regard by naming them something real common.. forget about perpetuating that unusual surname!)

But if you've got a somewhat unusual name, you're toast...

Changing my name to Ann Jones to protect the innocent regards..

Ann Jones


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

john fallon said:


> I saw a lot of derogatory remarks slung at the poster in the "You know Who" thing, for asking for some information about what is a dog related matter of public record.
> 
> *Maybe* :?: he was just _Stirring the Pot _but so what ?
> Why was there no intervention on the posters behalf when the bounds of INTERNET civility were breached toward him ?
> ...


I disagree 100% with the way you see the Labs USA thread that was removed.

If you honestly cannot differentiate and see the sensitivity, the risk, and the unfairness that were all key elements of that subject matter, you're way too hung up in some "caste system, in-crowd, tunnel vision"!

What you reference, at this time, is not at all a matter of public record. It is an ongoing investigation. "Public Record" is a phrase repeated by Labs USA, both on RTF in posts, as well as in private messages we exchanged. It is NOT public record, and the person was pretty clearly trying to use RTF to create the illusion that it was public record before the fact.

I ask that you imagine that some clown registers on the very day that John Fallon has an incident with law enforcement. I ask you to imagine how you would feel if that person feigns desire to "learn from public record" information on an event so recent, the officer hasn't even had a meal since it happened. I ask you to imagine that the incident happend while you were doing your fulltime job, and the audience this was alerted to was your peers, clients, and competitors. I ask you to imagine that this new "whistleblower" refuses to identify himself, refuses to communicate live with the administrator, and states that he's "not in a trusting mood".

I hope that you'd feel some comfort knowing that the administrator of the board was looking out for the GOLDEN RULE. I hope that you'd appreciate the fact that the administrator and others are aware that this pot-stirring is not just fun and games, but is potentially career, reputation and livelihood impacting. 

John, this free resource that you are able to state your opinion on, is now being viewed by law enforcement in an ongoing investigation. "So what" is not the appropriate response.... Well maybe it is since it's not your hide, your time, and your financial resources on the line.


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2006)

I also participate on another Board. For the last week I have been inappropriately e-mailed by another poster. The administrator is now involved. Thank God this troubled poster doesn't know my real name to match up with my address.Sue


----------



## Ken Guthrie (Oct 1, 2003)

Chris Atkinson said:


> john fallon said:
> 
> 
> > I saw a lot of derogatory remarks slung at the poster in the "You know Who" thing, for asking for some information about what is a dog related matter of public record.
> ...


And what I don't see Chris the constant preception that RTF is the holy grail of FT news.

I think we are getting way ahead of ourselves when we assume that a single post on RTF could ruin someones career.

Again, I know nothing about said trainer or the poster involved. But if I were to make a decision on the said offender on the posted message........shame on me.

Personally, I post with a real name because I could care less how people take my opinions and what not. Some people will like you, some people won't. That's life. Regardless, I want someone to respect me for what I stand for if they do care to judge my intent.

When you start deciding what is right or wrong on a personal basis for others, then you take some of the liberties away from the board. 

I do respect the fact that this is "your" site and you can chose to do what you want. I appreciate the time and effort you put into this site. I definately is entertaining and useful for me.

But again, I think sometimes there is too much put on a situation. 

Remember, it's just a game and really...............

It's all about the dogs!

Who cares about the people anyway.


----------



## Lorne MacDonald (Apr 15, 2004)

If I'm going to say anything I'm willing to put my name to it .... or I don't say it. Simple as that


----------



## Nik (Jul 8, 2005)

Case said:


> Anything you read on internet safety  will tell you that this is not a good idea. I work for Corrections Canada and I could tell you some horror stories about what can happen when a person's city and name can be matched up. Never forget that anybody in the world has access to this board.
> 
> Our neighbor was murdered by a man she met on a forum. She was twenty-eight. He was angry at her for something she had said ( yes, he did have a mental illness) and appeared at her door. Don't think this is a far-fetched example. it isn't.


I tend to agree that the biggest problem is safety and storage of the infomation. I am all for sharing my info but I want to know that it is secure. Banks, governments and corporations spend millions on guarding information and they still get hacked. I would imagine if Chris or any moderator was holding someones personal information they would assume a huge liability if the information was compromised. And as for the verification of the information, I can assure you that if someone wants to misdirect the moderators of this board they probably could. The time, money and resources involved in verifying everyones ID would far outweigh the benefits. If anything the simplest solution would be to charge for the site, the CC companies would have any and all the information that would be needed. While I conceed that the CC companies are not safe from hackers or thieves I am inclined to believe that they have better safety measures in place to guard personal information. I would imagine that anyone who owns a computer has a debit card or credit card. Most bank cards extend to the consumer protection from fraud under Regulation E of the Federal Reserve Banking Regulations. Just a thought. If Chris chooses to charge soley as a means of verifying infomation he could make the charge minimal, $1-$2. Most cards will allow for a charge of at least $.25.


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

I think the administrator having the information is fine and is all that is needed. I don't really care if most people on here know my real name of not, AND I am sure it would not be that difficult to find out anyone?s name and location if they really wanted too. I don't really think that giving the information to EVERYONE on this or and other board is necessary or a good idea. What good is it going to do if KG or FOM know what my name is (BTW I am sure I have given both my name in the past)? What are they going to do with the information? Call me? Send me a letter. Someone please give one Good reason that I should know your real name if you don't want me to know it for whatever reason. What if I or anyone else goes off on a tirade or what have you. How does everyone having my name do anything to help? Now if I go on here and disparage someone or do something that could have legal implications, I can see where there is a benefit of having the site administration having that information available, although even then I am not sure of the legal ramifications therein. Having this information available to everyone will not help in anyway.
Lets say I go on here and say that KG is a retard, beats his wife, his kids, and his dogs, counterfeits money, hunts illegally, does and sells drugs. How does it help that everyone knows my name? It would only be important that Chris knows this information and that if legally requested he could provide it. I am not for allowing defamation to take place, but I just don?t see how posting with a real name would help (again there is the question of verifying that a name is actually real).


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

> Lets say I go on here and say that KG is a retard, beats his wife, his kids, and his dogs, counterfeits money, hunts illegally, does and sells drugs. How does it help that everyone knows my name?


So I'd know whose ass to sue for slander.....

kg


----------



## Swampcollie (Jan 16, 2003)

I don't like either option as both have their drawbacks. 

You can eliminate 99% of the nonsense by not allowing Yahoo, Hotmail or other anonymous type Email accounts. If Chris can track the IP address back to your local service provider, it gets very easy to deal with problem children. As the owner and responsible party for this site, Chris can and should ask for real names in order to register for access to this site, so he can take action if required to keep things on the straight and narrow.

From a personal security standpoint it isn't prudent to post your real name for all to see. There are many folks who use such information for identity theft or to generate that annoying junk mail you receive on a daily basis.


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

K G said:


> > Lets say I go on here and say that KG is a retard, beats his wife, his kids, and his dogs, counterfeits money, hunts illegally, does and sells drugs. How does it help that everyone knows my name?
> 
> 
> So I'd know whose ass to sue for slander.....
> ...


And you would be able to find out who it was who did it from Chris, but how would it help if everyone or anyone else knew? How does it help if 3dognight or FOM knows? Why do they need to?
BTW- As far as I know none of the above things are true about KG, just a what if

Corey


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Badbullgator said:


> How does it help if 3dognight or FOM knows? Why do they need to?


Maybe I want to go gator hunting in FL?  Oh wait, I can send you a PM....

Not Helping at All Regards,

FOM


----------



## Nik (Jul 8, 2005)

Swampcollie said:


> I don't like either option as both have their drawbacks.
> 
> You can eliminate 99% of the nonsense by not allowing Yahoo, Hotmail or other anonymous type Email accounts. If Chris can track the IP address back to your local service provider, it gets very easy to deal with problem children. As the owner and responsible party for this site, Chris can and should ask for real names in order to register for access to this site, so he can take action if required to keep things on the straight and narrow.
> 
> From a personal security standpoint it isn't prudent to post your real name for all to see. There are many folks who use such information for identity theft or to generate that annoying junk mail you receive on a daily basis.


That is not practical, many people use hotmail/yahoo accounts as a primary email account. I know my mom, brother, sister and best friend all have either one as their primary e-mail account. I have a hotmail account, I use it to order online, ebay, ect... so that I don't get a ton of SPAM in my regular account. Chris has my regular account, that is the one I used to sign up here. Creating a data base of everyones information seems a bit impractical, difficult, risky and time consuming. Creating privacy policy statements and compliance statements so that we can still bitch at one another about dogs, religion, politics and whatever else seems to leak its way on to this site seems to be a bit of a, hate to steal your thunder Chris but, chicken little tactic. Clearly most people on the site are in favor of registering, so I don't think it is going to change what people say since many of them use their names and are already saying it. But I don't have to compile the list.


----------



## Cray Stephenson (Jan 3, 2003)

K G said:


> > Lets say I go on here and say that KG is a retard, beats his wife, his kids, and his dogs, counterfeits money, hunts illegally, does and sells drugs. How does it help that everyone knows my name?
> 
> 
> So I'd know whose ass to sue for slander.....
> ...




Not to mention that everyone knowing your name might give you a sense of responibility that anonymity does not and keep you from saying it to begin with. Prank Phone calls are an example....it's alot easier to say negative things to someone when they don't know who you are, no fear of retribution than it is when they 'know' you.

KG, it wouldn't be slander would it? It'd be liable since it was in print. And...wouldn't be liable if it were true :twisted:


----------



## ducksoup (Oct 3, 2005)

I use my kennel name but usually sign the post with my REAL NAME -- info is there in my profile any way I think -- but I would agree to just using my real name
Mike Ormsby alias"ducksoup"


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

Bubba said:


> Personally I think it would be a real hoot to chase Bo around with the bus for a while, maybe not exactly run him under but maybe just a good old fashioned door pop or 2.
> 
> He's pretty quick, I mean it's not like we are jumping the curb after some blue haired little old lady.
> 
> ...


Hey, not only do i post my opinions with my real name, so do all my friends...

/Paul


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

Cray Stephenson said:


> K G said:
> 
> 
> > > Lets say I go on here and say that KG is a retard, beats his wife, his kids, and his dogs, counterfeits money, hunts illegally, does and sells drugs. How does it help that everyone knows my name?
> ...


That would be true if everyone here actually knew one another. I don't really know you and can only assume that Cray is who you really are. How do we know that is not just a "screen name"? :wink:
How do you purpose that John Doe will prove that he is actually John Doe? By an msn e-mail address? I doubt it. Photo ID? Unless you are actually handing it to the person verifying it that would not do the trick either since other than the 20 or so people I actually know here I (Chris or whoever) have no idea what anyone looks like.


----------



## Bubba (Jan 3, 2003)

Always trying to help out in the worst way Paul.

You guys are getting way off topic here with all this talk of internet security and caste systems. Let's steer this back to the fun stuff- fire up the bus and chase Bo for a while!!!!!

Run Ferris RUN regards

Bubba (AKA Bryant Meyer)


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

> Not to mention that everyone knowing your name might give you a sense of responibility that anonymity does not and keep you from saying it to begin with. Prank Phone calls are an example....it's alot easier to say negative things to someone when they don't know who you are, no fear of retribution than it is when they 'know' you.


Tell it, brutha Cray. I've been preaching this here since I can remember.



> KG, it wouldn't be slander would it? It'd be liable since it was in print. And...wouldn't be liable if it were true


You might be _liable_ if it were *libel*, but Corey posted this:



> _Lets say I go on here and *say* that KG is a....._


Had he written "write" rather than "say," I'd have said "libel" rather than "slander." In the truest sense though, assuming that his claims would be actionable, "libel" would probably be the correct charge as no spoken words are _heard_ here.

And his "liability" for his "libelous" comments would come from his having to prove his claims.....which he couldn't.

Falsely accused (for the sake of argument) regards,

kg


----------



## Roger Perry (Nov 6, 2003)

I do not mind seeing the bus run over people on here but it should be in a hypothecital type situation without the persons name being mentioned. If someone has a bone to pick with a test set-up I do not think the judges names need to be mentioned nor the trial or hunt test need be identified. I do however, think posters should be held responsible for what they post and not do so under an assumed name.



Jerry said:


> You GOOBER,
> 
> Jerry


Goober


----------



## Swampcollie (Jan 16, 2003)

Nik said:


> That is not practical, many people use hotmail/yahoo accounts as a primary email account.


While it may not be practical for some folks who are tied to an annonymous account, it is a practical, workable solution for most. 

I have Chris's job on another website that uses this same software. We had several re-occuring "problem children" and found the best way to get control of the situation was by requiring an ISP provided primary email address. After implementing that requirement, the problems and repeat boat rockers went away. 
I haven't had to get out my adminstrators guns and put on my sherriff's hat now for a couple of years. 

While it may seem like putting a name on each post would solve the issues, it really doesn't because you don't have any idea whose sitting at the keyboard clicking buttons. For all we know the KG we see on line here, could be George W. Bush. (Sorry KG :wink: ) So posting names really doesn't help Chris manage the site, and keep his fanny out of the fire.


----------



## mike hodge (Aug 31, 2003)

*Using your real name*

Chris:
I think you're doing the right thing about this issue concerning the latest incident with Bo, which seems to be in the process of being resolved.

The first incident, as I remember, is a matter of public record and thus, IMO, fair game; this latest one is not. Too much speculation.

As a former newspaper reporter and current magazine editor, I've been involved in two libel cases _ both were dropped _ and the threat of it is very serious, particularly when you have to stand behind what you write/say.
The relationship between libel and internet message boards is somewhat blurred, but it's only a matter of time before that clears and when it does, it's going to be a mess, trust me.

One thing's for sure: Freedom of speech is not free of responsibility; when you write something about someone you better be right. That's the only thing that saved me.


----------



## Lisa Van Loo (Jan 7, 2003)

HarryWilliams said:


> It is obvious what I think a person should use for their member name. But can you actually verify that the name someone gives you is their actual legal name? HPW


Oh dang, you are onto me.

I am actually Pamela Anderson.

Pam


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

One other thing I wanted to mention -- using our real names allows for us to meet (or avoid as the case may be :wink each other at HTs and FTs.

I cannot tell you the number of people who know me from my big mouth on here, and come up and introduce themselves when they see me.

I like that.


----------



## Lisa Van Loo (Jan 7, 2003)

AmiableLabs said:


> One other thing I wanted to mention -- using our real names allows for us to meet (or avoid as the case may be :wink each other at HTs and FTs.
> 
> I cannot tell you the number of people who know me from my big mouth on here, and come up and introduce themselves when they see me.
> 
> I like that.


It's not my name people recognize me by. Everyone introduces themselves by saying "You're the one with that really bizarre avatar picture"

I could call myself Attilla the Hun, and I doubt people would notice. 

Lisa


----------



## 3 dog knight (Jul 9, 2003)

Badbullgator said:


> How does it help if 3dognight or FOM knows? Why do they need to?
> 
> Corey


That's simple, if I know your real name, I can go on another forum and post that _______ (aka BBG on RTF) said "___" about George Bush (aka K G). 

Personally I don't care one way or the other, at least if we all have to post our real names, I won't have to sit here and listen to people with weak arguments proclaim "your opinion doesn't count because you didn't use your real name". 

Sincerly 
John Wayne


----------



## W Knight (Sep 2, 2003)

Lisa

They recognize me when I ride up on my TRUSTY STEED . 

They usually proclaim oh your the* White Knight* what a disappointment, I thought you'd be a lot younger.

*Freddy Fudpucker*


----------



## Nik (Jul 8, 2005)

Swampcollie said:


> Nik said:
> 
> 
> > That is not practical, many people use hotmail/yahoo accounts as a primary email account.
> ...


That's is fine, but I think that there are simpler and more practical ways of IDing people. When I initially signed up for this site I almost used my hotmail account. Not to be annonymous, but rather to protect myself from SPAM and any other BS that might get sent. I chose my main account only because it happens to be the one I check the most. Both have my real name attached to them.


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

Lisa Van Loo said:


> I am actually Pamela Anderson.
> 
> Pam


Well Pam, can you explain what the heck this was about?

/Paul


----------



## Lisa Van Loo (Jan 7, 2003)

Gun_Dog2002 said:


> Lisa Van Loo said:
> 
> 
> > I am actually Pamela Anderson.
> ...


I've been advised to direct all inquiries of this nature to my publicist.

Pam


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

Or your dermatologist........ :shock: 

Good _luck_ Robert James Ritchie regards,

kg


----------



## Margo Ellis (Jan 19, 2003)

Lisa Van Loo said:


> Gun_Dog2002 said:
> 
> 
> > Lisa Van Loo said:
> ...



EEEEUUUUIIIIWWWW 
What is that??? :shock:


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

A perpetual lack of discretion??????

E_eewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww_ indeed regards,

kg


----------



## Cray Stephenson (Jan 3, 2003)

K G said:


> > Not to mention that everyone knowing your name might give you a sense of responibility that anonymity does not and keep you from saying it to begin with. Prank Phone calls are an example....it's alot easier to say negative things to someone when they don't know who you are, no fear of retribution than it is when they 'know' you.
> 
> 
> Tell it, brutha Cray. I've been preaching this here since I can remember.
> ...


LOL, I don't get the [sic]????????


----------



## Jerry (Jan 3, 2003)

Gun_Dog2002 said:


> Bubba said:
> 
> 
> > Personally I think it would be a real hoot to chase Bo around with the bus for a while, maybe not exactly run him under but maybe just a good old fashioned door pop or 2.
> ...


Both of them???   

Art Holley


----------



## Lisa Van Loo (Jan 7, 2003)

How about that? I used my real name and my real avatar. Now everybody will know who I am.

Dubya


----------



## kjrice (May 19, 2003)

All forums have moderators for this very thing. Unless you can verify a name against a credit card or some other valid way then it is a lot of work for a little gain (if any). Now you open up a whole new can of worms, when personal and financial information are obtained. I don't think Chris really wants to go there. Keep moderating and keep it simple.


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

Jerry said:


> Gun_Dog2002 said:
> 
> 
> > Bubba said:
> ...


Ouch. I repeat....OUCH.....

/Paul

"With friends like these who needs enemies...."


----------



## Nik (Jul 8, 2005)

Harry Ohla said:


> All forums have moderators for this very thing. Unless you can verify a name against a credit card or some other valid way then it is a lot of work for a little gain (if any). Now you open up a whole new can of worms, when personal and financial information are obtained. I don't think Chris really wants to go there. Keep moderating and keep it simple.


Well said


----------



## bobbyb (Jul 31, 2005)

i think it's a good idea :!: us cajun-americans have a saying for that. it's called "alligator mouth-hummingbird azz".


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

> LOL, I don't get the [sic]????????


I didn't use it....I just corrected it and made a pale attempt at humor with it.....

kg


----------



## SloppyMouth (Mar 25, 2005)

Kristie's got the right idea. Charge $1 (or $5 or whatever) via PayPal. Chris has the info he needs, the rest of us retain our anonimity, if so desired.

We will probably miss out on the "seat on pigeon" threads, however...can everyone live with that? :lol:


----------



## Cray Stephenson (Jan 3, 2003)

K G said:


> > LOL, I don't get the [sic]????????
> 
> 
> I didn't use it....I just corrected it and made a pale attempt at humor with it.....
> ...


Pale as it was, you made me laugh.


----------



## Uncle Bill (Jan 18, 2003)

Joe S. said:


> It's your thing...
> Do what YOU want to do...
> It's your thing, baby...
> Do what YOU want to do...
> ...



BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


Denny Crane


----------



## 150class (Jul 1, 2003)

sorry, with 2 young boys, I wont use my real name. I couldnt be sure where it would end up.

I guess if that meant going away, as the poll states, then so be it


----------



## Polock (Jan 6, 2003)

Uncle Bill said:


> Joe S. said:
> 
> 
> > It's your thing...
> ...


----------



## wallyk (Nov 13, 2003)

I agree with Jerry 100%, go for it.

WALLY K.


----------



## HuntinDawg (Jul 2, 2006)

It seems clear that nobody has a problem with Chris having their real name. Beyond that the opinions are mixed. So why not start by having everyone identify themselves to Chris, through a one time fee paid by CC or PayPal if necessary so he knows the ID is real? If that has the desired effect, great. If that does not have the desired effect, then go to the next level of having everyone identify themselves in their posts or user name. At that point you may lose some folks, so why not start with the less controversial step and see if it gets results.


----------



## DKR (May 9, 2003)

Hey Chris if you need to set this up I think everyone would agree with you, well except for John Fallon.


----------



## Alamosa (May 25, 2005)

Our drivers license bureau used to provide real names .. until someone used that information to kill someone else. Maybe here some lurker could eventually gather enough info to sell a litter of genetic defects by posing as you - or some scenario likethat. 
It is risky business putting personal info on the web.


----------



## R Williams (Mar 8, 2004)

Been busy with work this summer and have not been able to surf this site as much as I would like to so I do not know what brought this on but I am in favor of using real names.


----------



## HarryWilliams (Jan 17, 2005)

Pamela, is it true that you have been dating Bob A. ? HPW


----------



## Lisa Van Loo (Jan 7, 2003)

HarryWilliams said:


> Pamela, is it true that you have been dating Bob A. ? HPW


I don't want to give anything away, but watch for next week's National Enquirer. You'll get all your questions answered regarding that topic (with photos).

Pam


----------



## john fallon (Jun 20, 2003)

DKR said:


> Hey Chris if you think you need to set this up I think almost everyone would back you on this except for John Fallon.


That's what happens when you *try* to think Don.
Obvisously you haven't noticed, I ALREADY USE MY REAL NAME :roll: :lol: :lol:

And......... 

Whats good for the _goose_ is good for the _gander_ regards.

john


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

john fallon said:


> DKR said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Chris if you think you need to set this up I think almost everyone would back you on this except for John Fallon.
> ...


Good point John,

I'm still not sure that the "Real Name" thing solves much of anything. I think there are those who have valid reasons for avoiding it, yet still use the board wisely, responsibly, and with true accountability for their words and actions.

I think there are other morons out there who, no matter the level of complexity, will try to find a way to pee on the toilet seat and then walk off....

Know what I mean?

Thank you to all of you for your participation in this poll. I sincerely appreciate the pretty obvious gesture that many of you have made to show that if it WERE required, you'd be willing to make a real name switch, in the interest of either:

A) doing what may truly help the board run better or "

B) doing something that the janitor asks you to do to lend a hand...

Sincerely,

Chris


----------



## DKR (May 9, 2003)

john fallon said:


> DKR said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Chris if you think you need to set this up I think almost everyone would back you on this except for John Fallon.
> ...


Glad to see you got it.


----------



## john fallon (Jun 20, 2003)

DKR said:


> john fallon said:
> 
> 
> > DKR said:
> ...


Got it :?:

What is a DKR ?
It's obvious what one of the letters must mean :lol: , what about the other two? :lol: 

That you chose to hide behind an Acronym or is it Initialism, or just your initials (if you know the difference), was till* now *your buisness.

*Now* "The MAN" wants to know who we all are. Get it :?: 

I'm *not* the one ,"_That Just Don't Get It_"......................ever 

john


----------



## Jerry (Jan 3, 2003)

The world is coming to an end!!!!

I totally agree with Mr Fallon on this post.

As far as I know he has always used his name.

Jerry


----------



## Bubba (Jan 3, 2003)

Jerry said:


> The world is coming to an end!!!!
> 
> I totally agree with Mr Fallon on this post.
> 
> ...


Actually the real John Fallon was abducted by aliens years ago and has been replaced by a almost lifelike cyborg. Unfortunately the cyborg is adversely affected by stray EMF which is a real problem due to the proximity of the doublewide to the transmission lines.

Always trying to help out in the worst way regards

Bubba


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

Bubba said:


> Jerry said:
> 
> 
> > The world is coming to an end!!!!
> ...



That's why he starred in the movie "Time Enough: The Alien Conspiracy." It turned out to be a documentary.

http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0266424/


/Paul


----------



## DKR (May 9, 2003)

DKR said:


> john fallon said:
> 
> 
> > DKR said:
> ...


Sorry guys, it was meant as satirical humor


----------



## junbe (Apr 12, 2003)

Confession:
My real name is John, but I sign off as Jack. (Lisa, please don't comment) 

Now if we can only get Keith to give his real name. :roll: 

Jack


----------



## djansma (Aug 26, 2004)

yes it is really hard to figure out who i am

David Jansma


----------



## john fallon (Jun 20, 2003)

Gun_Dog2002 said:


> Bubba said:
> 
> 
> > Jerry said:
> ...


Thats not a picture me, but rumor has it, from the eyebrows up it could be KG :wink:

In the side pocket regards,

john 

John


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

AmiableLabs said:


> One other thing I wanted to mention -- using our real names allows for us to meet (or avoid as the case may be :wink each other at HTs and FTs.
> 
> I cannot tell you the number of people who know me from my big mouth on here, and come up and introduce themselves when they see me.
> 
> I like that.


What about the other ones who just walk the other way???? :lol: :lol: (Just kiddin' ya kevin!).

I must say, however, that I see people at FTs and HTs that say, "Hey Justicedog!"


Now thinkin' they may have been talkin' to Honor regards-


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

> Now if we can only get Keith to give his real name.


I sign off with my real names (middle and last) quite often.



> ....but rumor has it, from the eyebrows up it could be KG


Not _even_ close. That guy's a few hairs from a unibrow..... 8) ........... 

I got your side pocket right *here* regards,

kg


----------



## Waterfowl Retrievers (Jun 20, 2004)

This thread is great! Can we delete the Bush thread now??


----------



## RET (Mar 13, 2006)

Jerry said:


> I think a real name, mailing address, email address, & phone number should be a part of the initial signing in.
> 
> Doesn't need to be available to me or any other member but needs to be available to you.
> 
> ...


Why not just get a Credit Card info to verify they are who they are claiming to be :?


----------



## subroc (Jan 3, 2003)

I didn't vote. I have always believed in having some level of anonymity on the internet if you want or need it. The fact that some here want to be more open than others is up to them. Make judgments based on behavior. Many believe that providing the info will better serve the group. I expect all it will do is provide more information to those that gather info from the internet for nefarious reasons.

Joe Miano


----------



## Uncle Bill (Jan 18, 2003)

subroc said:


> I didn't vote. I have always believed in having some level of anonymity on the internet if you want or need it. The fact that some here want to be more open than others is up to them. Make judgments based on behavior. Many believe that providing the info will better serve the group. I expect all it will do is provide more information to those that gather info from the internet for nefarious reasons.
> 
> Joe Miano



Yer my kinda guy Joe...a regular Joe that speaks 'dictionary'. :wink: Keeps them nosey Moosegoosers wunderin' what we B up to eh? hehhehhehheh

UB


----------



## Ken S. (Feb 2, 2005)

I wouldn't post if my full name was available for security reasons. Don't care, although don't like, using it to register. I think it changes what the bulliten board is about, though, and is trivial and a waste of time. Do you want to only hear from those that agree with you? Do you want to temper ideas. I am not part of any board that requires it. That being said, this is also the most unpleaseant board I visit. People seem to take things way too seriously here. Bottom line, board owners have the complete right to do as they want and run what pleases them.


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

Ken S. said:


> I wouldn't post if my full name was available. . . .That being said, this is also the most unpleaseant board I visit.


Seems consistent to me.


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

Well put, Kevin.

While I'd hate to lose the 33 objectors (at _this_ moment), I can't help but feel that the quality of the board's conversations and information would rise exponentially among the 324 (at _this_ moment) who would post under their _real_ names.

I keep reading posts stating that the major concern should be the quality of the posts, not the name of the poster. There was a time I'd have agreed with that; unfortunately, we've had some assassins of late, not to mention some flat out liars, that have come on here, started some ****e, then faded away.....leaving their mess behind for others to either wallow in or clean up.....and that's without even considering the stink it leaves long after the poster has gone away.

Many (not all, but _many_) of the anonymous posters do so with no conscience or consideration for how they affect those whom they attack. If you what you post here is something you wouldn't say to someone's face, it doesn't belong here without your name behind it. As Chris posted some time back, if you want to be anonymous and talk about training or trialing or breeding and can do so without acrimony or malice, great.....sadly, that isn't what _usually_ happens.

Chris provides this resource for the sport and its participants. My personal feeling is that I have no business putting the weight or effect of my posts on his back. If I can't stand behind what I say/write without the willingness to suffer the slings and arrows for it (should what I write evoke such a response), I have no business being here. I can't speak for anyone else.

Keith Griffith


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

> While I'd hate to lose the 33 objectors (at this moment), I can't help but feel that the quality of the board's conversations and information would rise exponentially among the 324 (at this moment) who would post under their real names.


That would be a total of 357 users that voted out of 6000+ registered users.
And for what it is worth the two options to vote are a little, eh....leading

Just saying.


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

> And for what it is worth the two options to vote are a little, eh....leading


This world can be as "black and white" as Chris wants it to be. 

And how many "active" users of RTF are there? Not 6000+, huh.....

How many people vote in _regular_ elections? The ones that _don't_ get whatever the ones that _did_ in the majority.....it's the way of the world, Corey.

kg


----------



## labdoc (Apr 18, 2003)

I agree that the 2 options listed are leading; one can oppose having to post their name without saying they would go away. Although I don't care if Chris or others know my name, a requirement for all to post their name would stifle some of the more interesting debates. Briefly look at the memberlist and you will find greater than 50% use some sort of "handle". They may post with their name included, but based on the current poll results, at least 600 of the 6000 would leave. Bad idea IMHO.


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

> Although I don't care if Chris or others know my name, a requirement for all to post their name would stifle some of the more interesting debates.


How would that happen, just by requiring folks to use their real names? 

kg


----------



## JS (Oct 27, 2003)

As I have said before, if anyone wants to know my real name they can PM me and I'll be glad to oblige. But, of the "324 who would post under their real names", it seems that only a handful are obsessed with whether or not others do the same. :wink:
This obsession amuses me almost as much as those who seem to think that ones' credibility rises with the number of ones' posts, and often belittle a newcomer because they have only a few posts to their "credit". :roll: 
JS


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

> As I have said before, if anyone wants to know my real name they can PM me and I'll be glad to oblige.


That you are willing to do that is a good thing.



> But, of the "324 who would post under their real names", it seems that only a handful are obsessed with whether or not others do the same.


That's your opinion and you're welcome to it. When you become the target of slanderous statements and accusations, you might think differently of calling it an "obsession." That you don't agree with the position and need to call it an "obsession" is a bit single-minded, don't you think? 



> This obsession amuses me almost as much as those who seem to think that one's credibility rises with the number of one's posts


_Everyone_ has their idiosyncracies. I usually pay no mind to the number of posts as long as the post makes sense, whether or not I agree with it. 



> ....and often belittle a newcomer because they have only a few posts to their "credit".


Again, usually depends on the content and the observer's point of view. One person's "belittle" is another person's "inquiry."

It would suit me fine if Chris simply required everyone to identify themselves privately to each other upon PM, as you suggested you would. The first time someone "gave up" another person who had identified themselves privately, they ought to get "THE BOOT." It matters not to me how (the method) folks identify themselves.....just that they *do*.

kg


----------



## JS (Oct 27, 2003)

K G said:


> > This obsession amuses me almost as much as those who seem to think that one's credibility rises with the number of one's posts
> 
> 
> kg


In plural possessive, does the apostrophe not come _after_ the "s"? Or am I mistooken? :lol:
JS


----------



## mike hodge (Aug 31, 2003)

JS: KG (Keith) is correct. His grammar and command of the language are rock solid.
I'm an editor and KG rarely, if ever, makes a mistake when it comes to punctuation. His writing skills are superb, something I see less and less in my line of work.


----------



## john fallon (Jun 20, 2003)

JS said:


> K G said:
> 
> 
> > > This obsession amuses me almost as much as those who seem to think that one's credibility rises with the number of one's posts
> ...


The big question is , is _one_ plural . :wink: 
"Once you've determined that and whether you need to make it a possessive, add 's to the singular form of the word (even if it ends in -s),add ' to the end of plural nouns that end in -s."

I hope this helps


john


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

In the case in question, the "one" stood for "a person" or "an individual," in my reading of it anyway.

kg


----------



## labdoc (Apr 18, 2003)

K G said:


> > Although I don't care if Chris or others know my name, a requirement for all to post their name would stifle some of the more interesting debates.
> 
> 
> How would that happen, just by requiring folks to use their real names?
> ...


 My response is more pertaining to the GDG, I guess such as politics, religion, etc. that people may want to become more dogmatic on than they might if their name was included. A minor point on a TRAINING FORUM if it were limited to dog stuff, but as a place to laugh, debate, or vent this would have an effect. 

Maybe more importantly from my point of view would be the possibility of professional liability. Although I make every effort to give correct and appropriate information concerning animal health issues, I would prefer to be anonymous when addressing health questions. Most realize internet medicine is not the same as the real thing with a client-patient-veterinarian relationship, but say I give advise that turns out to be wrong because I couldn't see the dog, I would prefer that a greater effort would be required to trace my name, address, and send me a subpoena. The same pertains to chiropracters, lawyers, and professional trainers who willingly give out free advice on this forum but wish to limit their liability. Additionally, lay advise in regulated professions could be construed as practicing without a license or the proper credentials. 

I would prefer to see a few well chosen moderators who could delete the accounts of those who slander, libel, post profanity, or repeatedly fail to follow the Golden Rule. Freedom of speech should and does have its limits and since Chris pays for this service, he has the right to refuse the forum to those causing this poll to originate in the first place.


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

Thanks for the reply and explanation.



> Maybe more importantly from my point of view would be the possibility of professional liability. Although I make every effort to give correct and appropriate information concerning animal health issues, I would prefer to be anonymous when addressing health questions. Most realize internet medicine is not the same as the real thing with a client-patient-veterinarian relationship, but say I give advise that turns out to be wrong because I couldn't see the dog, I would prefer that a greater effort would be required to trace my name, address, and send me a subpoena. The same pertains to chiropracters, lawyers, and professional trainers who willingly give out free advice on this forum but wish to limit their liability. Additionally, lay advise in regulated professions could be construed as practicing without a license or the proper credentials.


Put a disclaimer in your signature, something to the effect of "No advice given here on the care and treatment of any animal is intended to serve as a substitute for a visit to your licensed veterinarian," or words to that effect. That would be MUCH easier than disclaiming the advice singularly every time you choose to offer an opinion.



> I would prefer to see a few well chosen moderators who could delete the accounts of those who slander, libel, post profanity, or repeatedly fail to follow the Golden Rule. Freedom of speech should and does have its limits and since Chris pays for this service, he has the right to refuse the forum to those causing this poll to originate in the first place.


Agreed, 100%. Well stated, Curt!  

kg


----------



## Paula H (Aug 2, 2004)

Agreed on the grammar check. The usage was not a plural possessive. Most people use apostrophes to form plurals now anyway. 

And I am an English teacher who does occasional editing on the side. One must support one's dog habit.


----------



## Lisa Van Loo (Jan 7, 2003)

Well the experiment is almost complete.

Since last week, I have been able to change my profile pretty much at whim. Which means I signed up as myself initially, but the software allows me to change my "handle" and avatar on the fly. In the last week, I have posted as Art, Shayne, a couple of celebrities, and General Patton. Currently, I am posting as Jerry Harris.

Here's the thing; if you sign up and set your profile with your real name, nobody else can use it. Only one version of a name can be registered at a time. So when I tried to post up as Shayne Mehringer, it wouldn't let me. So I had to go with Shayne M instead. A lot harder to use his identity when he's already using it.

Me, I personally like handles. But I personally dislike abusers, and we've been seeing more and more of those as this place has gotten bigger. Bound to happen. Every village has its idiots.

And for those who believe that posting with a handle confers some kind of protection, it does not. People up to no good will generally not bother with a site like this. They are going to go after your bank records, insurance files, military records, and so forth. Just last week, the Navy.mil site was taken down because sensitive information was accessible via it. There's where the bad actors are going to come after you, and your information is already out there, whether you put it there or not. If you don't believe me, just Google your own name. Amazing what you will discover about yourself. Don't blame me, I'm just the messenger. Blame the FOIA.

Lisa


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

mike hodge said:


> JS: KG (Keith) is correct. His grammar and command of the language are rock solid.
> I'm an editor and KG rarely, if ever, makes a mistake when it comes to punctuation. His writing skills are superb, something I see less and less in my line of work.


my man kgeezy's grammar and punctuation is da bomb shizzle

SM


----------



## moscowitz (Nov 17, 2004)

That's not Lisa's real name she's an aka I met her. El presidante his her real name.


----------



## Uncle Bill (Jan 18, 2003)

Nice bit of 'detective' work, LVL. But I was beginning to like the idear of you becoming a cross-dresser...especially since you selected a couple of my favorite characters to dress up like. (now there's a phrase the English aficionados[damn how did that spanish lingo slip in there?] can go after.)

But I digress...like we on RTF have a tendancy to do on almost all threads...thus we are indeed GDG to the hilt.

Just gotta love it. GIT R DONE :!: 

UB


----------



## Arturo (Jan 10, 2004)

Lisa Van Loo said:


> .....Every village has its idiots......


Why you always pickin' on me?



Lisa Van Loo said:


> ...... Don't blame me, I'm just the messenger.......
> Lisa


Where I come from, we shoot the messinger.


Signed,
Messinger Shooter


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

moscowitz said:


> That's not Lisa's real name .


For certain, what fate befell Mindy Lifeboats :?:


----------



## JS (Oct 27, 2003)

Merrymaker said:


> Agreed on the grammar check. The usage was not a plural possessive. Most people use apostrophes to form plurals now anyway.
> 
> And I am an English teacher who does occasional editing on the side. One must support one's dog habit.


OK, OK already!!! I concede to the punctuation police!  
What if I said it was all just a grand plan to get John Fallon and Keith Griffith to agree on something? 8) 

My work here is done regards,

JS


----------



## Lisa Van Loo (Jan 7, 2003)

Ed said:


> moscowitz said:
> 
> 
> > That's not Lisa's real name .
> ...


That's M*a*ndy Lifeboats. One of my better incarnations, I must admit. I'm especially proud of my avatar for that one. May have to bring ol' Mandy back some time.

Lisa


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

Lisa Van Loo said:


> Ed said:
> 
> 
> > moscowitz said:
> ...


I enjoyed posting as Paris Hilton....made me feel like a skinny little horse faced tramp.


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

> What if I said it was all just a grand plan to get John Fallon and Keith Griffith to agree on something?


Then I'd say I want some of what you're drinkin', smokin', or otherwise ingesting to make you want to entertain _that_ fantasy..... :lol: 

kg


----------



## Steve Amrein (Jun 11, 2004)

Ed said:


> moscowitz said:
> 
> 
> > That's not Lisa's real name .
> ...


I thought it was Mindy as well....

This is sinking :roll: rapidly into GDG


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

badbullgator said:


> I enjoyed posting as Paris Hilton....made me feel like a skinny little horse faced tramp.


She is tall I am told, by a young man who was in close proximity to her while he was in in Las Vegas. To call her a horse faced tramp is a serious insult to horses and homeless people. :wink: 

We obviously hold her in the same high level of regard. Her celebrity, which escapes me, is based on her being born rich and having a video made of her having sex. :?


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

Add to that the fact that she has a Top Ten record right now..... :? :roll: 

They _surely_ don't make 'em like they used to regards,

kg


----------



## Joe S. (Jan 8, 2003)

Ed said:


> Her celebrity...


...has to do with her ability to remove chrome from a bumper hitch...or so I'm told. :shock: 8) :wink: 

Paris Is A Big City Regards,

Joe S.


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

K G said:


> Add to that the fact that she has a Top Ten record right now..... :? :roll:
> 
> They _surely_ don't make 'em like they used to regards,
> 
> kg


It shouldn't count if Shayne bought 10 million of them..

/Paul


----------



## Uncle Bill (Jan 18, 2003)

Joe S. said:


> Ed said:
> 
> 
> > Her celebrity...
> ...



That should put her in good with Willy Nelson, eh? (What was that movie he played a groupie in with Redford?) Funny how Geezerhood only recalls the important lines. :roll: 

UB


----------



## Golddogs (Feb 3, 2004)

Uncle Bill said:


> Joe S. said:
> 
> 
> > Ed said:
> ...


Electric Horseman


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

K G said:


> > What if I said it was all just a grand plan to get John Fallon and Keith Griffith to agree on something?
> 
> 
> Then I'd say I want some of what you're drinkin', smokin', or otherwise ingesting to make you want to entertain _that_ fantasy..... :lol:


I don't know. I think I can get you two to agree on something. :idea: 

For instance, "RTF would be a whole lot friendlier place if we were all required to use our real first names."

:wink:


----------



## TxFig (Apr 13, 2004)

I did not vote, because my choice was not listed:

"I prefer to use my nickname, but will continue with RTF if forced to use my real name."


Iow, I do not think it's a good idea, but won't throw a fit if it's implemented.
Hey, you asked for opinions.... 8)


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

I was doing a search and found this.


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

Found WHAT????

What the Heck did ye find??? WOW!, fer a Modertor you sure are a weird duck sumtimes!!!

Sincertainly,,

MooseGooser----- since I was 15!!

But if ya'll gotta know so thats yer world will spin straight on its axis then-----


Mike Baker!---Littleton Stud!


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

MooseGooser said:


> Found WHAT????
> 
> What the Heck did ye find??? WOW!, fer a Modertor you sure are a weird duck sumtimes!!!
> 
> ...


Just like a 2x4 that is....

Just helping to clarify...

FOM


----------



## Bud (Dec 11, 2007)

If the person was using a dual personna, isn't possible to link them via IP address or some other computer term  Not saying that you need/want to in this case but I am know of another forum that had to something similar.


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

Bud said:


> If the person was using a dual personna, isn't possible to link them via IP address or some other computer term  Not saying that you need/want to in this case but I am know of another forum that had to something similar.


Terry,

We know how to track ISP settings. The reason classifieds were made non-bumpable, non-repliable a few years ago was because we had folks who had multiple accounts on the same computer and they were "talking to themselves" to keep their puppy ads at the top of the page.

"Wow, nice litter! Where can I find a pedigree?"

Chris


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

I don't have a problem with people on here knowing who I am.....

My concern is I don't like posting things online with my real name, as people would be able to Google you and learn more about my personal activities/schedule/etc. that they would otherwise not be able to access.


----------



## Mr Glass (Mar 21, 2009)

junfan68 said:


> I don't have a problem with people on here knowing who I am.....
> 
> My concern is I don't like posting things online with my real name, as people would be able to Google you and learn more about my personal activities/schedule/etc. that they would otherwise not be able to access.


I second that. That is why my wife and I don't use facebook or myspace any more. 

Bryan Brumwell


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

> My concern is I don't like posting things online with my real name, as people would be able to Google you and learn more about my personal activities/schedule/etc. that they would otherwise not be able to access


.

They kin do that???

RUHHH ROWWW

Gooser


My real name is Bruce!


----------



## Dogtrainer4God (Oct 10, 2006)

I'm okay with all the usernames being changed to the user's real name and I wouldn't leave RTF over it, but I would definitely prefer a nickname. It shows my beliefs and the people that need to know who I am, know who I am.
My question is, why is it necessary to change?

Likin it just the way it is regards,

Abby Eash


----------



## copterdoc (Mar 26, 2006)

MooseGooser said:


> .
> 
> They kin do that???


Yes they can. Most people don't have any idea how much of their personal information is on the web. Your name, address/zip code, and phone number, are important pieces of information for those people seeking to steal your identity and ruin your credit.

In fact, it is fun to do a google search of your own name. You will find things you forgot about yourself.


----------



## John Robinson (Apr 14, 2009)

I'm in favor of it. I think people tend to be more civil when dealling name to name. Also I might actually know some of you, but don't know the nickname. Sometimes I can't even tell if its a man or a woman. I also think folks should show their location, it is fun thinking about Ken's Vermont syrup, or Howard training in -20 weather versus the Texas and Florida guys.
John


----------



## Clint Watts (Jan 7, 2009)

I am for it. Heck no one knows me anyway.

Clint Watts


----------



## fredhassen (Dec 4, 2009)

No problem. I use it everywhere.


----------



## SeniorCoot (Feb 26, 2008)

SeniorCoot AKA ralph nestor


----------



## David McLendon (Jan 5, 2005)

So let it be written, so let it be done. Anybody that is afraid for me to know who they are probably doesn't have anything to say that I would care to hear anyway.


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

I have found that since I went to using my real name, I try and be as civil as possible, because I am representing my family and myself and would like to be welcomed when I visit/run someone elses FT..if I say something on line I better have the guts to say it to your face in person


----------



## road kill (Feb 15, 2009)

I use "road kill" on several sites.
It is a "nick-name" given to me many years ago.

But I also use my real name on here.
Most of those I exchange with know it.

At any rate, I will change my on line moniker if you like.


stan bullock & Elvis :black:


----------



## Dan Boerboon (May 30, 2009)

junfan68 said:


> I don't have a problem with people on here knowing who I am.....
> 
> My concern is I don't like posting things online with my real name, as people would be able to Google you and learn more about my personal activities/schedule/etc. that they would otherwise not be able to access.


 


Mr Glass said:


> I second that. That is why my wife and I don't use facebook or myspace any more.
> 
> Bryan Brumwell


I also agree. I trust RTF members with my name. Its the less than honest people that look for sites that have your information posted so they can take what you have. The world is getting to be a ???? place.

Dan Boerboon Luck, WI


----------



## DoubleHaul (Jul 22, 2008)

I try not to post any RL information on the internets, as much as possible. I try to be civil regardless. If anyone really cares, feel free to pm me and I will let you know who I am.


----------



## Tim Fitzgerald (Jan 22, 2009)

Sounds good to me.....


----------



## Chris Rosier (Dec 27, 2008)

Had no problem registering with my full name on the HRC forum, wouldnt have a problem with it here, either.

Chris Rosier


----------



## Leddyman (Nov 27, 2007)

copterdoc said:


> Yes they can. Most people don't have any idea how much of their personal information is on the web. Your name, address/zip code, and phone number, are important pieces of information for those people seeking to steal your identity and ruin your credit.
> 
> In fact, it is fun to do a google search of your own name. You will find things you forgot about yourself.


Ruin *my* credit? Hah! My wife beat them to it years ago!

BTW my real nickname is *Lambchop*. Leddyman has a different significance.


----------



## Juli H (Aug 27, 2007)

Leddyman said:


> Ruin *my* credit? Hah! My wife beat them to it years ago!
> 
> BTW my real nickname is *Lambchop*. Leddyman has a* different significance.*


 
or is it a *significant difference*?

LOL!

Juli


----------



## Kevinismybrother (Aug 3, 2009)

Could I use my brother's real name?


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

Kevinismybrother said:


> Could I use my brother's real name?


Sorry, but my brother lives in Omaha, is the VP of a huge corporation, pulling in six figures annually, unmarried, no children, and spends all his free time playing golf and riding his various Harley motorcycles around the country.

As far as I know, I have no other brothers.

;-)


----------



## brandywinelabs (May 21, 2008)

For many of the reasons stated by others, I prefer to at least leave my last name off.
Why not kennel names and first name or something like that.
In most cases, we can all pretty much figure out who the poster is.


----------



## John Robinson (Apr 14, 2009)

I think you guys are paranoid. Do you have your name address and phone number listed in your local phone book? That is more info than we are proposing to post here. Nobodies asking for your social security number.

John


----------



## Juli H (Aug 27, 2007)

John Robinson said:


> I think you guys are paranoid. Do you have your name address and phone number listed in your local phone book? That is more info than we are proposing to post here. Nobodies asking for your social security number.
> 
> John


this coming from someone with the name John Robinson...how many of you are there in the world? LOL... I would use my whole name, but am too lazy to type out Juli Hermanns when I log in. LOL!


Juli


----------



## savage25xtreme (Dec 4, 2009)

even if "real names" were forced who is to say its the truth.

My name is John Smith.... I swear it is.


----------



## WRL (Jan 4, 2003)

Rather than a "real Names" as user names, why not "link" a page where someone could "retrieve" that info if it was wanted?

With my user profile, my website is linked so if someone wants to know my "real name" they can check it out.

With other folks that don't have websites, why not a "user profile" kind of screen where someone COULD find out the info if they felt the desire?

I would think then the "spambots" and other types of programs would not be able to easily access that but yet a "real person" could.

WRL


----------



## Pals (Jul 29, 2008)

I like Lee's suggestion(that would be WRL).

but dang it now they are going to have to move me again-

sincerelly,
Annabella "Big Toe" Mosentoskiwina


----------



## John Robinson (Apr 14, 2009)

Juli H said:


> this coming from someone with the name John Robinson...how many of you are there in the world? LOL... I would use my whole name, but am too lazy to type out Juli Hermanns when I log in. LOL!
> 
> 
> Juli


OK, First name and Initial works for me. At least I tell you are a woman who runs Chessies in the coldest part of Alaska, Delta Junction, North Pole? I actually had always assumed WRL was a man until I saw her picture today. I haven't been here long, and I might not be very intuitive or perceptive so there are lots of folks here that I might have a similar identity crisis with.

John


----------



## WRL (Jan 4, 2003)

John Robinson said:


> OK, First name and Initial works for me. At least I tell you are a woman who runs Chessies in the coldest part of Alaska, Delta Junction, North Pole? I actually had always assumed WRL was a man until I saw her picture today. I haven't been here long, and I might not be very intuitive or perceptive so there are lots of folks here that I might have a similar identity crisis with.
> 
> John


So that fact that my name is Lee Salmon helps with the gender issue???? LMAO

WRL


----------



## Pals (Jul 29, 2008)

no no-your picture on Dr. Ed's advatar......we could be sisters-only I have a bigger set of





eyes.


----------



## John Robinson (Apr 14, 2009)

WRL said:


> So that fact that my name is Lee Salmon helps with the gender issue???? LMAO
> 
> WRL


Is this like the old Pat skits on SNL? Is Lee short for LeeAnn or something? You've got to help me out here.

John, but I was called Jackie when I was a little kid...


----------



## WRL (Jan 4, 2003)

John Robinson said:


> Is this like the old Pat skits on SNL? Is Lee short for LeeAnn or something? You've got to help me out here.
> 
> John, but I was called Jackie when I was a little kid...


Nope. Its not short for anything.

My "real" name I don't go by. Have never gone by it and if someone calls me "it" I don't even turn around because I have no idea who they are talking to.

I'm the youngest of 6 kids. My mom ran out of names by the time she got to me. My then 10 year old sister got to name me. My mom never did get used to it so by the time I was 3 weeks of age, I was just "Lee".....

WRL


----------



## WRL (Jan 4, 2003)

Pals said:


> no no-your picture on Dr. Ed's advatar......we could be sisters-only I have a bigger set of
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HA HA HA HA!!

WRL


----------



## Juli H (Aug 27, 2007)

John Robinson said:


> OK, First name and Initial works for me. At least I tell you are a woman who runs Chessies in the coldest part of Alaska, Delta Junction, North Pole? I actually had always assumed WRL was a man until I saw her picture today. I haven't been here long, and I might not be very intuitive or perceptive so there are lots of folks here that I might have a similar identity crisis with.
> 
> John


 
Tok....which, this yr is NOT the coldest part of the state...Thank God! 

Juli


----------



## Juli H (Aug 27, 2007)

Pals said:


> no no-your picture on Dr. Ed's advatar......we could be sisters-only I have a bigger set of
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mwahahahahahaha.... ROFLMAO:razz:

Juli


----------



## 1st retriever (Sep 2, 2008)

Pals said:


> no no-your picture on Dr. Ed's advatar......we could be sisters-only I have a bigger set of
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
ROFLMAO!!!!


----------



## Byron Musick (Sep 19, 2008)

And to think I thought all this activity on USE YOUR NAME threads was going to get me one step closer to understanding just who the heck is "Delirious" ????


----------



## Pals (Jul 29, 2008)

I don't know how you can say that Byron--ever seen my big beautiful set of eyes???



Denial is too a river regards,


----------



## ducknwork (Jun 12, 2009)

Personally, I think requiring a real name in your sig line would be good enough. I'd stand behind anything I say, but I like my user name and don't want to lose it.


----------



## John Robinson (Apr 14, 2009)

Juli,

Did you run that field trial I judges up in Fairbanks a couple of years ago? The people at that trial were great. I got to stay with some folks in North Pole and became friends with some Chessie people (Tod and Barbara) who now have their dog with Rob Erhard down here in Montana. Do you know Tod and Barbara?

I lived in FBX from 1974 on and off to 1979 and loved it, it was great going back up there with my wife a couple of years ago.

John


----------



## Juli H (Aug 27, 2007)

I have never run a trial...I will soon have a 6 month old youngster I am hoping to put in some derbies NEXT summer...Training in Tok leaves a *lot* to be desired (especially for 6-7 months a yr) - technical water? yeah, right! LOL ... but I do have enough places to train that I can at least run hunt tests (NAHRA for the most part, but hopefully AKC masters this summer)....

I do know Todd and Barbara, not real well, but have met them both. Watched Todd run Sparky in the O/H Q last yr and he did great! second place....Sparky is a nice dog!

Juli


----------



## copterdoc (Mar 26, 2006)

John Robinson said:


> I think you guys are paranoid. Do you have your name address and phone number listed in your local phone book? That is more info than we are proposing to post here. Nobodies asking for your social security number.
> 
> John


I do not have a "hardline" number that I use as identification for any financial purpose.

Since I WAS in the Military, I am positive that MANY people have had and continue to have, access to my SSN. They didn't always guard that information, like they do today.

The working retriever world, is a small one. It makes it easier to access information that can be used by a "smart" person with malicious intent, if they can easily associate a name with a place of residence and many of the other things we may discuss on this board.

There is a reason that "call signs" were invented. The "good guys" know who they are talking to and the "bad guys" that might be listening don't. 

Am I being paranoid?

Sure I am, but that doesn't mean they aren't out to get me!


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

copterdoc said:


> There is a reason that "call signs" were invented. The "good guys" know who they are talking to and the "bad guys" that might be listening don't.
> 
> Am I being paranoid?
> 
> Sure I am, but that doesn't mean they aren't out to get me!



So the good guys use their names and the bad guys use a call sign  I used to use bonbonjovi and then realized I was getting too old to be in an 80's big hair rock band..now I use my name but I forgot to put a space between my first and last name...wish I was cool enough for a call sign, but I would end up with some nerdy name or one of the characters from Hot Shots part Deux


----------



## copterdoc (Mar 26, 2006)

BonMallari said:


> So the good guys use their names and the bad guys use a call sign  .....


No.

The "good guys" are the ones talking back and forth over a medium that the "bad guys" simply monitor. 

You will never hear a peep from the "bad guys". Until you come home from the Hunt Test, or Field Trial, that you told the whole world you were going to drive to, what hotel you would be staying at, and when you will be getting home.

Then, you find that all your stuff has been stolen.


----------



## Pals (Jul 29, 2008)

Dear Bad Guys,

When I leave for hunt tests I would like to inform you that should you decide to break into my home you will be met by the following:
1. Three very large dogs, who will not like you.
2. One very large and heavily armed husband, who believes that intruders are target practice. 
3. A highly advanced security system and deputy's who routinely drive by the home.
4. And best of all an extremely nosey neighbor who told me the other day that my underwear needed some updating. 

Just poking fun-I do know how serious this stuff is-but I refuse to live my life being scared.


----------



## Juli H (Aug 27, 2007)

Pals said:


> Dear Bad Guys,
> 
> 
> 4. And best of all an extremely nosey neighbor who told me the other day that my underwear needed some updating.
> ...


you know, you really should get rid of those granny panties. Or at least take them off the laundry line and/or tell your neighbor they are your mother's....mwahahahaha

Juli


----------



## copterdoc (Mar 26, 2006)

Pals said:


> ....Just poking fun-I do know how serious this stuff is-but I refuse to live my life being scared.


I'm not "scared". I just don't think we should be required to make ourselves "soft-targets" over something like this.

There are other ways, to deal with these issues.


----------



## WRL (Jan 4, 2003)

Juli H said:


> you know, you really should get rid of those granny panties. Or at least take them off the laundry line and/or tell your neighbor they are your mother's....mwahahahaha
> 
> Juli


Nah, that's not it. Its the Santas on her thongs! 

WRL


----------



## Pals (Jul 29, 2008)

It's not my fault!! It's gravity and cheetos. And they were not santas-they were Alvin and the chipminks.


----------



## Juli H (Aug 27, 2007)

WRL said:


> Nah, that's not it. Its the Santas on her thongs!
> 
> WRL


 
Sorry, but all this post did was remind me of 'Santa Bob', you know the TV commercial.. .... :twisted:


----------



## John Robinson (Apr 14, 2009)

Pals said:


> Dear Bad Guys,
> 
> When I leave for hunt tests I would like to inform you that should you decide to break into my home you will be met by the following:
> *1. Three very large dogs, who will not like you.
> ...


I used to have a snow plow schedule. We had seven plows, and one guy was tasked to go outside every night around 1:00AM to see if we needed to plow, and if so call all the plows in. I got the call one night, got up, got dressed and drove into town where it turned out to be a false alarm. I drove home and entered the house as quietly as I could, so as not to wake my wife. I was sitting on our raised hearth in the bedroom undressing when the one Golden I have that could be considered a slight watch dog, growled. The next sound I heard was my wife sliding the drawer where she keeps her .38 open. At that point I said "Daddy's home". Whew, it would have been a bummer to be shot in my own house...

John


----------



## John Robinson (Apr 14, 2009)

Here's a link to a duckboat site I've been on for a number of years. It's a sticky stating their rules about using real names. The moderator comes across kind of strict and humorless, but he is really a good guy. The sticky is from 2008, but they have had those rules since at least 2003 when I joined, and I've never heard of anybody having any security issues. Like I said, I'm new here and I don't want to rock the boat, it's just this thread popped up and opened a door for me to put in my two cents.

John


http://duckboats.net/cgi-bin/forum/...view=forum_view_collapsed;;page=unread#unread


----------



## just me (Feb 17, 2010)

if anybody wants to know my names ed and i'm a nobody in all venues of the dog world i have no problem with it..

if by knowing my name you can figure out my schedule would you email it to me so i know what my schedule is?

ed samples


----------



## David W. Coultas (Feb 23, 2010)

I think it is a good Idea I like to know who I am talking to.


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

what name does Brian Carmodie post under?


----------



## MRC Dream (Mar 4, 2009)

Ken Bora said:


> what name does Brian Carmodie post under?


Carmody, Borak.......Carmody.


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

MRC Dream said:


> Carmody, Borak.......Carmody.


Tall Gunner


----------



## MRC Dream (Mar 4, 2009)

Ken Bora said:


> Tall Gunner


Is that a coyote in your avatar?


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

Ken Bora said:


> what name does Brian Carmodie post under?





MRC Dream said:


> Carmody, Borak.......Carmody.





Ken Bora said:


> Tall Gunner





MRC Dream said:


> Is that a coyote in your avatar?


Absolutely, 
gonna give you a yellow eyed dog induced collapse.

.


----------



## justchessys (Dec 2, 2005)

I post my name on most forums so it is o.k. to post it here as far as i,.m concerned Mr. Marvin Calhoun.


----------



## Kasomor (Nov 29, 2008)

I'm all for real names.

During a discussion I asked one of the posters who "they" were and who there dog was in a PM. "They" refused to answer either question.

O.K. I get the not wanting to give out your name but when it comes to refusing to divulging the reg. name of your dog or even it's call name that is just weird.

I have NEVER come across anyone who refused to say who their dog is. 

Can only figure this person is full of B.S. 

Bring on the real names,

Regards,
Linda Moran
Kasomor NSDTR


----------



## Micah Duffy (Jan 21, 2010)

I already do! Just need to add the last four letters of my name so Im in. Im here to learn and help if I can and it really doesnt bother me to have people know who I am. I would really like to see this go through.


----------



## DMA (Jan 9, 2008)

K G said:


> Now _that_ is funny right there, I don't care who you are..... :lol:
> 
> Looks like a landslide vote regards,
> 
> Steve Elliott


That is too funny, I can't see the olympics from the tears


----------



## kindakinky (Dec 11, 2008)

Well, you can get a picture of your house, the square footage, the ways to get in and out pretty easily if you leave your real name and a location. It's simple to get a picture of your house and then see if you are entered in a test which will take you out of your house/county/etc.

My name is all over the net, even with newspaper articles I wrote a over 20 years ago and dogs I bred or owned.

But most people might need to pause and consider the most potent terrorism to come might be in taking down the entire net, including every financial bank number and personal ID number you have. When people talk about the right to own guns, maybe they should talk about the right to live in peace without Google being able to present a satellite picture of your latest backyard BBQ.

Does Google have a right to post high definition pictures of your house and backyard? And, at the same time, post when you will be at a field trial/hunt test 400 miles from your house?

You can argue you will protect your house with your right to bear arms? But, if you want to leave your house, does Google provide you with the right to stop the satellite pictures of your house?

I vowed I wasn't going to get into politics or gun ownership. This isn't that. It's about how Google can post a picture of your house and a notice, via your FT/HT entry, you are likely to be gone from that house that weekend.

It's a privacy issue. If you own property and enter a field event, should Google be able to meld the two into a few easy searches?

J. Marti


----------



## Certainty (Apr 17, 2008)

Even though my kennel name is my user name, my real name is in my signature. I voted to use real names. To me it more out in the open and just friendlier!


----------



## Bill Watson (Jul 13, 2005)

I am the same Bill Watson that for some reason that 80 years ago my Dad called pissy. If he wqs still alive he would probably do the same. This golden age is just wonderful and so are depends. CRIS HASN'T had any trouble with me since I told a fellow that he had rectal occulitis and then explained exactly what I meant 'cause he was so dumb that he needed the explanation. Cris rightly locked the thread and I been good since (mostly).

Love the forum and the people on it, but I really was supprised that the syrup dripper got so down on us HRC folks. Most of all of 'em are just as red necked as we are and I sure count Ken in that group. Bill Watson (formally and now reciently known as "Pissy")
________
GLASS BUBBLERS


----------

